# Is this a reasonable request?



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like this breeder may not be the one your friend is looking for; however, maybe she should just ask about the size of the mom and dad and ask how large she expects the pups to be. That way the breeder answers your questions with you haveing to ask.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I have been getting the same from breeders around here. When I start asking questions about size of parents, grandparents, etc. they get very standoffish. But if I get another pup, I want one around Abbey's size - 4 lbs. Usually I get - well it's really hard to tell what size pups will end up at. But I would think most would have a ball park estimate, if they have bred the same parents? But maybe not. If I do get another one, I am going to try & pick one out around 12 weeks so I can go by the weight thing myself. Most breeders I have talked to lately don't want to give too much info. - I feel like I'm bothering them with too many questions!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Just keep in mind a good breeder who is very familiar with their lines can be off on predicting a dog's size. For instance, our breeder, who has been showing and breeding for over 30 years, predicted our pup would be about 5.5 to 6 lbs. at maturity. Well she weighs in at 4.3 lbs. Am I upset, absolutely not...she made it very clear to us that she does not know how large her dogs will be...she can only guess. And because she breeds to standard, she can only say that they will be in that range...most of the time. There will be times when she gets larger dogs, times when smaller ones are born. I am just guessing, maybe the breeders you've spoken to are concerned that people are focusing on size rather than quality of the pup. I am not saying that is how you handled your call, but something in what you said must have hit some type of nerve. You have to convince the breeder that you're not like every other caller asking for a "teacup" or tiny or whatever...you are concerned about getting the perfect pet that will be a perfect fit. Remember, you can work with a reputable breeder to pick the puppy you want. We waited a long time for our pup and it was definitely worth the wait. I recommend picking the breeder first, then the pup, especially if you have a particular set of criteria you are looking for in a pup. Our breeder required a very minimal deposit on a pup. We wanted a female. If we didn't like the pup offered, we would have waited for the pick of the next litter. It worked well for us that we fell in love with our pup. She came from a litter of three...one girl kept by the breeder, a male and Valletta. So we had the choice to go with our pup or to wait. Believe me, if we didn't like the pup's personality or had other issues, we would have waited for the next litter. One other option you may want to consider, getting a slightly older pup. Most breeders who show keep pups for evaluation until they are 6 to 8 months old (just ask CharmyPoo and Lady Montava about Cupcake). The advantage with these pups is that you'll have a better indication of their adult size, although it's still no guarantee. It's something to consider when size is important.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Just keep in mind a good breeder who is very familiar with their lines can be off on predicting a dog's size. For instance, our breeder, who has been showing and breeding for over 30 years, predicted our pup would be about 5.5 to 6 lbs. at maturity. Well she weighs in at 4.3 lbs. Am I upset, absolutely not...she made it very clear to us that she does not know how large her dogs will be...she can only guess. And because she breeds to standard, she can only say that they will be in that range...most of the time. There will be times when she gets larger dogs, times when smaller ones are born. I am just guessing, maybe the breeders you've spoken to are concerned that people are focusing on size rather than quality of the pup. I am not saying that is how you handled your call, but something in what you said must have hit some type of nerve. You have to convince the breeder that you're not like every other caller asking for a "teacup" or tiny or whatever...you are concerned about getting the perfect pet that will be a perfect fit.[/B]


Very well said and I agree, saltymalty. I think a lot of breeders are very sensitive to the size issue and they don't like to be put on the spot to give a certain weight at maturity. I think they can give a range but if they give a 4-6 pound range, there is a big difference between 4 and 6 pounds in a Malt. My breeder thought Catcher would be 8-9 pounds. He is 7 pounds, which I am glad of. But I say this to emphasize that no breeder can call it exactly... there is a range and then the pup might end up a pound on one side of the range or the other.

It's tough on the buyer who needs a smaller dog for a particular reason because there just aren't any guarantees at all and she truly might be disappointed in the final weight.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw man... this is disappointing news... this is what i have to look forward to when I search for a new pup?







Maybe I should show up in person with kodie so they can see how tiny he is and realize my concern with getting a bigger maltese... it would be different if kodie was a tough guy... but he isnt... hes very timid with the bigger maltese his breeder has when we go over there.... he usually follows this one around.. and he isnt very big at all. 

ALL show breeders hold EVERY puppy for that long? Isnt there a chance they can tell at an early time if the pup is not show dog quality? 

Who are we supposed to go to now to get a pup if we dont want to wait 8 months to get a new puppy? What other breeders are out there that dont do show dogs....









I guess its safe to say that kodie's breeder was exactly right about him... hes small.. and it was obvious he was going to be small from his whole history. I can see how a breeder could not be correct though... its hard to make a guess when two parents are different sizes... for example 6lbs and 4.5lbs.... the puppies you cant guarentee to be small. I have that theory right?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> aw man... this is disappointing news... this is what i have to look forward to when I search for a new pup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if you tell the breeder your situation and ask their advice rather than telling them what you want... let them suggest the best size for you and then maybe they have one that is 6 months old that they can tell more about. 

I told my breeder that Kallie was 10.5 pounds (she's 9 now after a little dieting) and she would not sell me one that was likely to be smaller, not that I wanted a small one anyway. I was looking for a larger Malt. One never knows but I think there are ranges... For example, Catcher was 7 and not 8-9 but there probably wasn't much of a chance that he'd be 5. 

When I called the top tier breeders, they were all very nice but did say that theirs would be smaller. I think if I were in your shoes, I would find a good breeder and have a frank chat with them about your Kodie and what might be best for him and I truly think that they would work with you to meet your needs or suggest someone else who could. Or give you good advice on what to do, etc.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well thats at least encouraging to hear...







btw... do you know of any breeders that are understanding like that or you have hear positive things about? PM me if you know of any. thanks!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Let me just tell you. Jack's mum was 4.5 and Jack's dad was 6.5 and Jack is almost DOUBLE their weights... at nearly 10 pounds.

So.... parents can have BIG babies too...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I have the same problem only opposite from the lady who wants a small dog. I prefer a Maltese over standard by a little. I don't want such a delicate dog as most who are the standard. I want somewhere from the upper limits of standard, to around 9 lbs. When I try to be as tactful as possible in asking size of parents and if the baby was the biggest of the litter, people freeze up. I've thought about getting a different breed of toy dog, but the ones I like (Havanese or Cotons) are usually too big--more like 12-14 lbs. I don't want a "too busy" terrier type (I'm too old for that). I've done the poodles, don't like Bichons--want a lap dog companion who is not too delicate. My heart is ALL Maltese, they are so amazingly different than any animal I've been around--but then I've never been around a Havanese or Coton! We have a large yard safely fenced and there is no way I'll train a dog to go potty in the house on a pad. I take a puppy outside from the start, go with them every time and teach them to go when I say "go potty". Frosty has always been treated like the little prince he is and never left outside alone unless I'm at least at the window watching. He slept with us for his first 12 years, until he decided he'd rather not and has all the care any little "foo-foo" type dog should have, but I try to let him still be a dog (sometimes!). I don't do the bows and clothes thing, no carrying around in a bag. If he were less than 10 lbs. maybe he'd have gotten carried more, but not in a pink purse.

I'm not being critical of those who have dozens of sets of clothes, etc. for your dogs. It just isn't my thing. I love them for their personality and the way they look in their own coats. I like seeing them prancing on their own 4 little feet.

Sorry, I got carried away there!!







It is just so frustrating when you know what you want and don't know how to find it. There just are no guarantees how a pup will turn out, size or otherwise, and I know whatever I get I'll have for a life time--his or mine. My pets have all lived long lives and only with me. It's like a child, you don't throw in the towel because something gets difficult or different than you thought it would be. So I'm just trying to give myself the biggest chance possible to get what I'm looking for. I'm happy to go with a breeder who has lots of experience and can give me a good guess on a puppy. That's all we can ask.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I couldn't agree with you more, Frosty's Mom.







My first request is always, definately personality. I wouldn't want an independent bossy pup coming in & upsetting Abbey. She is too sweet for that!







Alot of breeders seem to have the response, Well, maltese are all known for that type of personality but from being on here I know that each one has their own personality. I am beginning to think that I may save more money & put more money into my new pup & go with a breeder who really knows her pups. It may take me a year or 2 but I think it may be a wiser thing to do. I just worry Abbey will not accept a puppy when she's used to being the only one if I wait too long.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I couldn't agree with you more, Frosty's Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbey...I think that's a smart thing to do. You might get lucky and one of the top breeders may have a pup available. Remember the Pashes pup that was discussed a little while back? Or even the Divine pup from a few months ago? Keep an eye on the posts here too...

Kodie's Mom...I think your situation with Kodie is unique. I absolutely agree with K&C's Mom.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Let me just tell you. Jack's mum was 4.5 and Jack's dad was 6.5 and Jack is almost DOUBLE their weights... at nearly 10 pounds.
> 
> So.... parents can have BIG babies too...
> 
> ...


Same here. Sparkey is 11 lbs and his parents are half his size. Just to let you know he was 6 lbs when he was 4 months old, bigger than his mom. I didn't care about the size as long as he was cute.

I think that was a reasonable request from your friend and the breeder should have just told her that he can not guarantee.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Well look at it this way, if a breeder says you can get a toy or teacup Malt, run. This breeder your friend talked to could be a very good breeder if she doesn't go for those terms. It may just be the phrasing your friend used that put the breeder off.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> Well look at it this way, if a breeder says you can get a toy or teacup Malt, run. This breeder your friend talked to could be a very good breeder if she doesn't go for those terms. *It may just be the phrasing your friend used that put the breeder off. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think so too.


----------

